# Has anyone seen one of these that isn't a 7 speed ?



## phantom (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes, there are coaster brake single speed Cruisers but everyone of these green/white ones I have seen have been Nexus 7's. This one has a Nexus 3 with a roller brake and bell crank. The CG does not have the 7 on it nor the 7 on the fork. Actually I have never seen this style cruiser ( tank fork ) with a 3 speed. I put the chrome rack on it with MW bars. I just can't see why anyone would have removed a 7 and replaced it with a 3. Maybe an anomaly. Anyway, I have had at least a dozen or so of these cruisers in about all the colors and they flip like hotcakes.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah, I wondered, same thing. But, it would not have Nexus 7 otherwise it would have 'Deluxe 7' on chain guard. And it's a deluxe alright. Not just B/C it says on the guard but, U ever notice that seat? It's sown together. U can only get those on a deluxe. I mean, I was checking out those seats a couple of months ago, , not easy to get and  it seems, as in seam, only appear on limited special editions. Try N find one that's stitched together, >>> , good luck wit dat.


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 16, 2020)

I was just thinking about getting one of these, locally, for the wheel set. The women’s ones are definitely well priced for what they are.


----------



## phantom (Nov 16, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> I was just thinking about getting one of these, locally, for the wheel set. The women’s ones are definitely well priced for what they are.



With a 7 speed right?  Have never seen a 3 speed DeLuxe.


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 16, 2020)

phantom said:


> With a 7 speed right?  Have never seen a 3 speed DeLuxe.



Correct.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 26, 2020)

Well I’m running a Nexus 7 speed in my 57 Schwinn Tiger mild custom cruiser


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 26, 2020)

2


----------



## Oilit (Nov 27, 2020)

Considering how popular the 7 speed deluxe cruisers have been, maybe that's what Boulder should have put on the Centennial Phantom to start with. Putting a single speed on a $3000.00 bicycle in 1995 may have been a little more true to the original than was practical. But hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## phantom (Nov 27, 2020)

I have had both the Nexus 3  and 7.  Honestly the only difference I really see is 4 more clicks. The 7 speed gears are really close between 3/5 it's hard to tell.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 28, 2020)

phantom said:


> Yes, there are coaster brake single speed Cruisers but everyone of these green/white ones I have seen have been Nexus 7's. This one has a Nexus 3 with a roller brake and bell crank. The CG does not have the 7 on it nor the 7 on the fork. Actually I have never seen this style cruiser ( tank fork ) with a 3 speed. I put the chrome rack on it with MW bars. I just can't see why anyone would have removed a 7 and replaced it with a 3. Maybe an anomaly. Anyway, I have had at least a dozen or so of these cruisers in about all the colors and they flip like hotcakes.
> 
> View attachment 1302580
> 
> View attachment 1302581




The one in your pics has been modified from its original configuration.

Here is what they look like when originally sold.


----------



## phantom (Nov 28, 2020)

I don't think so....


----------



## spoker (Nov 28, 2020)

the 3speed only has one lower gear,the middle is regular ratio and rhe 3rd is overdrive like the old light schwinns


----------



## Rollfast4T1 (Nov 28, 2020)

I swapped out a Nexus 7 when the brake made a sound like a weasel dying from torture.  99% Of the time it’s just a lubing fix, but I had that Shimano 4 off a 90’s Schwinn Cruiser 4 and that hub had no troubles and stopped fine- the big plus were those stock stainless rims- they looked great, and regular 26” tires fit them!  I’m sure lots of people looked at that late 70’s yellow Schwinn Heavy Duty and thought it was a 90’s bike; I had also put the ridged aluminum stem and slightly narrower cruiser bars from Cruiser 4 on that Heavy Duty.   It weighs less, has gears, and rides smooth with those later-gen brick tread tires.


----------



## phantom (Nov 28, 2020)

spoker said:


> the 3speed only has one lower gear,the middle is regular ratio and rhe 3rd is overdrive like the old light schwinns



The Nexus 3- speed hub has a 186% overall gearing range. The Nexus 7 - speed hub has a 244% overall gearing range. A 30% wider range on a 7 speed with 4 more clicks, meaning some of those gears are pretty close to each other.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 29, 2020)

phantom said:


> Yes, there are coaster brake single speed Cruisers but everyone of these green/white ones I have seen have been Nexus 7's. This one has a Nexus 3 with a roller brake and bell crank. The CG does not have the 7 on it nor the 7 on the fork. Actually I have never seen this style cruiser ( tank fork ) with a 3 speed. I put the chrome rack on it with MW bars. I just can't see why anyone would have removed a 7 and replaced it with a 3. Maybe an anomaly. Anyway, I have had at least a dozen or so of these cruisers in about all the colors and they flip like hotcakes.




I still say it is a 7 that was modified/customized by a shop, or the person who owned it.

The bars, rear rack, and the rear hub have all been changed out from a bike that was originally a 7 speed. I do not believe this was ever a bike sold by Schwinn as a 3 speed?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=124461133031


----------



## Oilit (Nov 30, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> I still say it is a 7 that was modified/customized by a shop, or the person who owned it.
> 
> The bars, rear rack, and the rear hub have all been changed out from a bike that was originally a 7 speed. I do not believe this was ever a bike sold by Schwinn as a 3 speed?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=124461133031



You may be right. I have a China-built women's Schwinn and it's clearly marked "3" on both the chain guard and the fork.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 21, 2020)

Can you get a 7 speed with the kickback break?


----------



## phantom (Dec 21, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> Can you get a 7 speed with the kickback break?



All the internal geared 7 speeds I have had were kickback brakes.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 21, 2020)

Sonic_scout said:


> Can you get a 7 speed with the kickback break?



The coaster brake version is the one I've seen most often, but I've read there was a freewheel version to use with caliper brakes and I recently picked up this one, which has what I think Shimano calls a "rollerbrake", their version of a drum brake.


----------



## phantom (Dec 21, 2020)

Yep, that's a roller brake hub. I prefer it over the brake shoe type.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 21, 2020)

phantom said:


> Yep, that's a roller brake hub. I prefer it over the brake shoe type.



Thanks! I thought that's what this was, but it's the first I've seen, so  I wasn't sure. I was looking at some videos on YouTube, and it's an interesting design. Certainly more compact than a conventional drum!


----------

